# coole Effekte



## Blackylein (7. Juni 2005)

Ich war grad auf der Homepage von Mariah Carey und da hab ich bemerkt, dass da ur coole Effekte auf ihrer Homepage sind.
 Wenn man über einen Menüpunkt drüber fährt ändert sich das Bild links und oben flattert so ein kleiner Schmetterling

http://www.mariahcarey.com/mariahcarey/index.las

 mich würde interessieren wie die das gemacht haben und ob man das irgendwie nachmachen kann


----------



## AKrebs70 (7. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Da bist Du im falschen Forum.
Das wurde mit Flash gemacht.

Gruß Axel


----------

